

Ask HN: Is a centennial computer feasible? - Red_Tarsius

As far as I know (very little), we can&#x27;t make a computer that lasts for more than a few decades.<p>Fictional challenge: if software were not an issue, how would you design a computer whose primary goal is to last for 100+ years with little or no maintenance? I realize such feature would be barely useful, I&#x27;m just interested in delayed obsolescence.
======
ColinWright
See [http://longnow.org/](http://longnow.org/)

~~~
Red_Tarsius
Thank you for the insightful link. I wasn't aware of such project!

